
The Art of Rendering (2012) - dragontamer
https://www.fxguide.com/fxfeatured/the-art-of-rendering/
======
dragontamer
I found this link on Wikipedia, and it was a surprisingly good read. A great
overview on the algorithms, costs, and overall market of 3d rendering movies
back in ~2012.

Hopefully someone else finds an interest in this!

